# Navigating The 30' Vs 27'...



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello all. Thank you so much for your replies in my other thread regarding our decision between the 27' and 30' at practically the same price. I have been doing alot of snooping and I see that (for the most part) most Outbackers are into a unit under the 30 footer. Having said that, my husband asked me to get your opinions on navigating a 27' vs a 30' around campgrounds and just in general. We are really torn between which length is right for us. I'm thinking the 27, he's thinking the 30. As usual, money talks and bs walks. For $500 more we can get the 30 footer but it's all a moot point if it is more cumbersome navigational-wise. So we agreed that if indeed the 27' is more 'user-friendly', that is what we'll go with! We're going to make a decision soon, I promise. Sure do appreciate all of you! action sunny


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Long ones may take a little more maneuvering to get into some campgrounds
But I have seen people with smaller ones having all kinds of problems getting in places
The longer the trailer the more to watch But if you take your time, practice and work together
it should be a breeze for you and DH
That is just my $.02
Good Luck on Your Decision

Don action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thebreeze,

I don't think you will see alot of difference between the two. They are both big trailers, and three feet is not going to substantially change the towing dynamics (Assuming you are not already pushing the limits of your TV).

That being said - and in spite of the fact that we ended up with a rather large Outback ourselves - I would recommend a strategy of 'The Smaller, The Better'.

Get a unit that serves your needs, but the smaller you go, the better off you will be. Better fuel mileage, more camp site options, cheaper storage, the list goes on...

Good luck, and...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Puff is the 25RSS (which equates to ~26' &, of course, a bit more when the Q slide is out) but one of our concerns when we were shopping was that many Nat'l & State parks have size limits. Seemed that 35' was the general limit. We weren't interested in being limited on where we could go or, being able to go there, but not use the Slide. Just a thought....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

DW and I starting looking at the 30' because the fever had struck us. We love the 30' and would have traded ours in except for one thing. The weight of the 30' Sydney was about 2500 lbs more. This meant our current TV was not big enough for our comfort level. If I had the TV for it we would have traded ours in.

Another way to look at it is ... that family camping fun is not depend on Outback length









As long as you choose an Outback you will have max camping fun









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll throw this out, the actual length overall of the 27 is 29 ft 7 in. The 30 is 34 ft 7 in. Whatever you decide, make sure you do not say later, we should have......










John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> For $500 more we can get the 30 footer [snapback]76387[/snapback]​


If I remember correctly from the other thread, you were questioning about the towability of the 30' with your current tow vehicle.

This is just my $.02, but if you are at all doubtful, go with the smaller unit, or you may end up in the hole by a lot more than $500 by having the 30' and wishing you had more Tv to pull it......

Either way, you can toast your current TV, or end up buying a new TV because the trailer is that big.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> I ll throw this out, the actual length overall of the 27 is 29 ft 7 in. The 30 is 34 ft 7 in. Whatever you decide, make sure you do not say later, we should have......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and listed weights are 1200# different......a major factor in towing with a 1/2 ton.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

My .02c is that it depends on what you are using the trailer for...

Personally it is beginning to sound as if you are comparing cost and size and not what you would actually need...

Pretty soon its a slippery slope... "hey we can get a 33 for almost the same price of a 30 that cost a little more then a 27, etc etc."

I will tell you - I could afford everything from a 19' to a 52' and went with the 23RS becuase it is what fit our weekend needs the best -- we normally camp once a month and then only 2 or 3 nights of that month... Also when we go camping I spend 99% of my waking time outside fishing, drinking, hiking, drinking, or just relaxing and drinking so I really only needed a place to lay my head and store the beer.. my DW on the other hand wanted a nice place for the kids and her to relax inside, etc etc.. and the 23RS was a perfect match...

Ask yourself - what are your plans for the trailer?? -- if its a second home -- go big -- if its for camping and just getting away -- go smaller.

With my 23RS I have plenty of room -- PLENTY -- plus its easy to tow.. easy to park -- and the truck doesn't work up a sweat.....

just my .02 - but first determine your NEEDS and then look at trailers that fit that need ....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

A 52' Ghosty, phew.............cornering would be fun


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> A 52' Ghosty, phew.............cornering would be fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually at 52' I would have also hired a driver to tow it for me ...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CLICK HERE TO SEE my local dealers price on the 27RLS.

Don't know how it compares to your offer, but you can click into the new inventory and compare with the 30 RLS.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> CLICK HERE TO SEE my local dealers price on the 27RLS.
> 
> Don't know how it compares to your offer, but you can click into the new inventory and compare with the 30 RLS.
> 
> ...


huntr70 -- wow don't get me wrong when I say this -- but HOLY COW your dealer is HIGH !!! ... They want almost 30K !!!

My favorite dealer is FunTimeRV in Cleburne TX and they have a 27RSDS (not the RLS model) one on their site listed at 19695 and Lakeshore in MI has it for 19495 ... Plus Funtime RV usually throws in the Reese WD hitch and Prodigy for free...


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > CLICK HERE TO SEE my local dealers price on the 27RLS.
> ...


Their LISTED prices are high...but you can get a good buy in store.

We had no problem getting them to drop almost $4000 off listed price, plus I had a 2005 TT trade in which they gave me more than I paid for.









We did OK..
















Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> and the truck doesn't work up a sweat.....
> [snapback]76425[/snapback]​


And neither does Ghosty. He relaxes with his feet up on the dinette and a beer in hand. HEY WAIT A MINUTE HERE! That's what you told us once before! I'm starting to suspect that you don't spend as much time outside as you claim. I'm beginning to get a very clear picture of you inside, feet up on the dinette, beer in hand, big smile on your face, movie in the DVD player and you surveying your kingdom.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually truth be known =- once the temp starts getting close to 100 (sometime in April) I never come out of the trailer and sit under the vents most of the time









Plus I don't have that far of a reach from the couch with my feet propped up on the dinette bench reaching to the fridge -- now if i could only figure out how to reverse the door so it opens without me having to get up to get the beer... LOL

... wait .. thats what I had kids for ---


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Actually truth be known =- once the temp starts getting close to 100 (sometime in April) I never come out of the trailer and sit under the vents most of the time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> Ghosty said:
> 
> 
> > huntr70 said:
> ...


Yeah Steve they drop a couple K's with us when we bought our

Don


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

You are all so kind to give us your thoughts and you don't know how much we heed them! shy I think Ghosty hit the nail on the head when he said that we were worried about price more than what we were worried about what we really need. We have 3 grandkids that would be going with us from time to time and we are torn between the RLS model and the RBHS model. But the kids won't be with us all the time and they love to sleep in sleeping bags so I think we have finally decided to go ahead with the RLS, but the 27' instead. I know the 3 extra feet make a big difference but as Mason said to Dixon...you have to draw the line somewhere!







I need to just get it out of my mind that the 30' model is ONLY $500 more! Thanks everyone for your help. We are actually waiting for the dealer to call us back tonite regarding our change of mind!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> [......Ghosty. He relaxes with his feet up on the dinette and a beer in hand. HEY WAIT A MINUTE HERE! That's what you told us once before! ...
> [snapback]76443[/snapback]​


Nope - I distinctly remember Ghosty telling us about him with beer in hand WAY more than once


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad we could help somewhat
Hope all goes well for you









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Ghosty hit the nail on the head







, must have been all that heat he tells us about









John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Plus I don't have that far of a reach from the couch with my feet propped up on the dinette bench reaching to the fridge -- now if i could only figure out how to reverse the door so it opens without me having to get up to get the beer... LOL


Ghosty,

I wonder if you could rig up some kind of conveyor belt or something? It would have to be able to run in reverse of course, but...









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Will it ever end? Doubtful at this rate!







)


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Not exactly sure which "30" you were looking at, but you should consider the fact the units that have the rear slide actaully end up giving you 5-6' of extra trailer space once deployed. You get the feeling of a very large trailer, but still keep the lengh under 30'.


----------

